# Warshrine of Khorne



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

War shrine I've been working on, just waiting on my forgeworld brass khorne symbols to deck it out and then i'll be undercoating it and painting it. Conversion wise the only thing left is to greenstuff and neaten it up.

C&C most welcome!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Apart form the difference in material colour (which will go when it is painted) it looks like one coherent piece.

My only issue is with the hard edge on the pile of body parts inside; it would probably be easier to bring the rest of the bed up with green stuff rather than try to carve the edge of the pile back to where the actual parts end.

Overall, it is different form the original model without looking overdone.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

The bed inside will be filled with blood which will overflow out the front/back, so which is why I haven't worried about doing that or the Khorne symbol properly, I'll update it once I'm done, thanks for the C&C.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

NagashKhemmler said:


> The bed inside will be filled with blood which will overflow out the front/back, so which is why I haven't worried about doing that or the Khorne symbol properly


Sounds good

Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Looking forward to the next update.


Seconded. How are you going to pull off the blood flowing over the edges?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks pretty fantastic. Can't wait to see it painted! Are you using greenstuff for the blood?


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is the start of the overflowing blood, once I finish the surrounds on the lower half, I will add water effects mixed with black and red ink to get a really good blood effect which I will pour roughly over the skulls and the blood there to 'smooth' it out and make it more gorey, this is just the interim, I'll try and keep you all updated! . The blood I did using a hot glue gun, greenstuff and pva glue. Greenstuff to make a layer to help get it to flow where I want it and stick, then the hot glue to get the sheets, finally pva to smooth it off a bit.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That is looking really special.

Are you going to continue the blood flow along the base as well?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Pretty cool, curtains kind of throw things off a bit though. Khorne is not known for its beautiful luxury items.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

the blood will continue along in a line across the base soaked into the snow

yeah the curtains i wasn't sure of, but given the hassle to remove them i gave up in the end and went with them there
lol


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

asianavatar said:


> ...curtains kind of throw things off a bit though. Khorne is not known for its beautiful luxury items.


Khorne is more than just frothing spatter; otherwise he would be fatally weakened by all the ranged weapons out there.

Depending on your conception of the psyche of your WoC you could Khornify curtains with either:
(i) martial pride - they are made from the banners of fallen foes
(ii) trophy gathering - they are made form the skin of fallen heroes, adding their prowess to the shrine

Or maybe they are there to hide the centre of the shrine form the unworthy; akin to the curtains before the Ark of the Covenant in the First Temple.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Epic image dump now, the carriage, rider etc are nearing completion, they just need to be based and the daemonic steed pulling the contraption needs to be painted.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I love the deep red.

The glisten on the blood is impressive too.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

personally, i feel like the bone / skulls could do with a little more highlighting. the warrior on the top looks really sharp, sir. overall, a really excellent model - very imposing; it'll have a great presence on the table top! :grin:


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

The warhshrine is now complete  C&C welcome


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Eugh... the blood looks real.. I am impressed and icked at the same time:grin:

Good work.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, unfortunately the snow doesn't show up properly in pictures, but it's quite thick, about 0.5 cm or so, I added some blood splatter/spray afterwards lol


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

A very impressive piece, well done dude

+rep

EDIT: I would have given rep, but it wouldn't let me


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I like the lords armour not to mention all that blood. Plus rep.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

that is an awesome conversion dude. i love the blood flowing out of it. +Rep for you sir!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a great model. The puddles of blood are great and very in keeping with theme. I have no ideas what this does in a game but it looks epic, so I have hope it kicks serious butt 

Have some +rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is a stunning piece of work. The Lord alone is fantastic, but added to the rest it blows me away. Well done.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks for the props guys! I didn't see any comments on it so I wasn't sure if it was bad or not. I have a new model forming part of my chaos army (which is totally unfluffy I know).


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

NagashKhemmler said:


> I have a new model forming part of my chaos army (which is totally unfluffy I know).


It is a lovely model, and WoC do not have the strict mono-Mark fluff of previous editions, so I think you can get away with it; I have been forcing myself not to start assembling mine until I finish my Marauders and Knights.

Your painting is again very impressive; I especially like your variation on the usual purple with gold trinkets look.


----------



## calon (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, that's quite an impressive creation from start to finish.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> It is a lovely model, and WoC do not have the strict mono-Mark fluff of previous editions, so I think you can get away with it; I have been forcing myself not to start assembling mine until I finish my Marauders and Knights.
> 
> Your painting is again very impressive; I especially like your variation on the usual purple with gold trinkets look.


I always loved Slanesh for WoC, the mark in general just wasn't competitive with the others (except for marauders). However the magic lore for Slanesh is excellent, especially in 8th edition!

You must be a man after my own heart, warriors of chaos, thousand sons, law....lol sorry it only just clicked


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

NagashKhemmler said:


> You must be a man after my own heart....


Of course I am not after you heart; I know full well it would have been removed, just like mine, when you became interested in law.



NagashKhemmler said:


> ...warriors of chaos, thousand sons, law....lol sorry it only just clicked


Interesting correlation: I wonder if it applies to other people who collect the same armies?


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

amazing painting and converting, and your blood effect is truly inspiring

cheers

edd


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I always loved this model, and you've done a brilliant job on it. Unfortunately I can't rep ypu again.


----------

